# Sagging window sill



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue without some pictures inside and out. No close ups needed.
Need to know if this is an old wooden, vinyl, window.


----------



## dfiddler (Feb 3, 2012)

*pics of (caulked) sagging sill*

here are pics of the sill


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's not the sill, that's the stool.
It's just held in place with a few finish nails in the top of it and keep from sagging by the apron under it.
Should be able clean off all that caulking, remove the apron, tap up on the bottom of the stool and replace the apron making sure the nails are going into solid wood.


----------



## dfiddler (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, Joe. And thanks for correcting my terminology. So pry the whole thing completely off? Then reattach the apron with nails or screws? Would screws prevent further sagging? And then the stool gets nailed into the apron? Or reverse the order of replacement?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only need to remove the apron, not the stool.
Sure looks like that apron has a crack in it anyway and someone filled it in with caulking. If it was mine I'd replace it with a new piece that's been preprimed and painted before installing.
Make sure it's real wood not MDF!
Once the apron is removed just tap up on the stool lightly to close up the gap then installed the apron making sure it's tight to the apron.
While the apron is off look to see if someone took the time to insulate behind it. Often times there's going to be an open area all the way to the outside wall that should have been foamed before installing the apron.


----------

